
Ask HN: Thought experiment: coding a VanillaJS front end - tboyd47
Hey, I know there are a lot of long-time frontend devs on this forum. As for me, I&#x27;ve worked with Dojo, JQuery, Backbone, React, and most recently, Angular.<p>A random thought struck me this morning: what would we do on a large project in 2017, if there were no frontend frameworks?<p>For some reason I can&#x27;t let this go. So I thought it would be fun to post the concept here and see if anyone wants to join in.<p>Questions:<p>* Would you transpile from another language, and if so, what?<p>* How would you structure your code?<p>* What capabilities &#x2F; browsers would you support?<p>* Would you request JSON or HTML from the server, or both?<p>* Would you test your code and with what?<p>* What build tools would you use?<p>* How would you import and use external libraries and utilities?<p>* How would you avoid namespace collisions?<p>* Would you make your app an SPA?<p>* What are the main challenges &#x2F; problems you would face?
======
Artemix
\- No

\- If es6 is available, in modules that I'd import.

\- No explicit support of IE and Safari. If it works, it's nice, else, I don't
care.

\- If it's a strictly-kept webapp, either GraphQL or JSON

\- For API: Postman, else I don't know.

\- GNU Make

\- Either npm or in-html links

\- Make namespaces following the folder architecture

\- As little as possible

\- Lightness, availability and, more importantly, security.

